

An attack on publisher freedom and the power abuse/misuse by npm Inc. - V1
https://medium.com/p/271013ff33c5

======
thatthatis
You seriously cant see how having one thing named npm which manages JavaScript
packages and a completely different thing named npmjs has the potential to
confuse people? The standard format for googling a JavaScript library that
might have other meanings is [libray]js.

You, the author of npmjs, created this problem four years ago by not
exercising due concern for the namespace commons you were polluting and being
lazy in not choosing a descriptive, unique name for your package. This
situation is 100% your fault, and you should feel shame for what you did not
indignation for someone else cleaning up your mess.

Open-npm-central. Npm-client-abracadabra. Pure-js-npm-client.

[domain]-[descriptor]-[giberish] is an easy algo to quicky name your stuff in
a responsible way.

------
sircambridge
Dude just change the name! Can you imagine if you uploaded an app to the apple
App Store that contained "Apple" in the name? They'd insta-shut you down.

------
pvorb
It really IS confusing. You should rename it and everybody would benefit from
it.

